# Considering buying a 760I



## nyc760i (Jul 19, 2006)

Is $63K a fair price for a preowned 2005 760i with 20K miles? I test drove this baby and fell in love within the first minute. I'm just curious to know if others think I can get a better deal.


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like a very good price for a 2005.

What options does it have? Is it clean and in good shape?


----------



## nyc760i (Jul 19, 2006)

It has the convenience and entertainment package options. Since the 760 has most options standard, there are not many upgrades available. I test drove it and it is in immaculate condition (inside and out).


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

This actually seems a little BELOW wholesale value, make sure the car does not have frame damage and make sure it's not a lemon or buyback.


----------



## nyc760i (Jul 19, 2006)

It is a car that was re-acquired by BMW because of the damage to the fuel pump. What was relayed to me is that the previous owner used bad ethanol gas continuously to stretch the mileage, but that problem was corrected. I also had a friend, who works for another BMW dealership in a different state, look up information on the car and give me his thought on the deal. He says I don't have much to worry about because the car is under full warranty until 100K miles. Most importantly, he couldn't find any reason to walk away from the deal.


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

If that's truly the case then I'd think you should go for it. BUT, it seems unlikely to me that since the owner used Ethanol (which actually reduces gas mileage) and he's the reason the fuel pump was damaged (I could be wrong but from what I know using ethanol will affect your oxygen sensors, not sure it woudl affect the fuel pump) I don't understand why BMW would buyback his car since the defect was caused by him, not BMW. I'd look further into this before you purchase the car. Keep in mind too that this car will forever be a "Buy-Back" which WILL have a negative effect on resale.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

crvtt said:


> If that's truly the case then I'd think you should go for it. BUT, it seems unlikely to me that since the owner used Ethanol (which actually reduces gas mileage) and he's the reason the fuel pump was damaged (I could be wrong but from what I know using ethanol will affect your oxygen sensors, not sure it woudl affect the fuel pump) I don't understand why BMW would buyback his car since the defect was caused by him, not BMW. I'd look further into this before you purchase the car. Keep in mind too that this car will forever be a "Buy-Back" which WILL have a negative effect on resale.


I have to agree...on this one....sure the car is a sweet deal...the price is dirt cheap for a 760i!!!....but when it comes to resale....all i have to say is that you will not be the happiest customer at that time   

Check this post out....someone had there ENGINE replaced under warranty.....'02 745i...if you are ok with these factors i say go for it dude :thumbup:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1772576#post1772576

Im jus sayin today its the fuel pump.....tomorrow it could be the engine....


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

nyc760i said:


> the previous owner used bad ethanol gas continuously to stretch the mileage


OMFG!!! you get a 760 and can't afford the gas??? how lame is that.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> OMFG!!! you get a 760 and can't afford the gas??? how lame is that.


:dunno: that happens i guess  bad gas?????? that really is lame.....


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

*About Your '05 750 j*



nyc760i said:


> Is $63K a fair price for a preowned 2005 760i with 20K miles? I test drove this baby and fell in love within the first minute. I'm just curious to know if others think I can get a better deal.


I just sold a '05 760 LI w/29 k for 64 K, it was black saphire,black interior and it was a CPO car as I think all'02 & '03's are CPO cars if sold by a BMW dealer..so, I think your price was fair


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

A buy back car is a "LEMON" and it is marked on the title.
Check the title, if it is not a Lemon, buy it. if it is DO NOT, Lemon cars must be disclosed and will always sell way under market.


----------



## XZLR8 (Sep 15, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> A buy back car is a "LEMON" and it is marked on the title.
> Check the title, if it is not a Lemon, buy it. if it is DO NOT, Lemon cars must be disclosed and will always sell way under market.


I'm not sure that's true. I thought BMW's point in "buying back" cars was to avoid the Lemon stamp? Maybe I'm mistaken...


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

yan_745Li said:


> OMFG!!! you get a 760 and can't afford the gas??? how lame is that.


After you bought the 760, you can hear the echo on your checking-account, as empty as it is, trust me....

Nah, just kiddin'....


----------

